
Show HN: Jupiter and Its 79 Moons - typpo
https://typpo.github.io/spacekit/examples/jupiter/index.html
======
tony
Fantastic. Starred.

Could the library that built this
([https://typpo.github.io/spacekit/](https://typpo.github.io/spacekit/) /
[https://github.com/typpo/spacekit](https://github.com/typpo/spacekit)) be
used to replace [https://eyes.nasa.gov](https://eyes.nasa.gov)?

Application ideas: Wikipedia could embed something like this in astronomy
pages. Or other way around, wikipedia could be integrated into the app itself
if something is clicked on, a wikipedia entry comes up. Or a sidebar with
artifacts in the solar system with a search+autocomplete, and clicking it
zooms to it+brings up info.

So many possibilities my man. It's also smooth at the fastest speed.

TypeScript is amazing by the way. If you started it, I think you're a
potential candidate to feel the benefits of it with spacekit.

------
walrus01
the wikipedia pages for moons of jupiter and saturn are quite thorough:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moons_of_Jupiter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moons_of_Jupiter)

Zooming out in this visualization and changing the view angle a bit really
helps to understand how jupiter sort of functions like a solar system vacuum
cleaner, grabbing up loose objects that on multi-million year time scales
happen to cross its orbit.

------
happppy
How can I detect collision between different objects and is there any way to
add custom sprites or svg elements?

------
ncmncm
Any explanation for the huge gap beyond Callisto?

------
proc0
79? Dammit Jupiter stop hogging all the moons.

